# anyway to repair sidewall cuts in tubeless tires ?



## metafizx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running tubeless with Stan's. Not stoked to get a small cut in the sidewall and not have it seal up.

My only thought is to use heavier sidewall tires, but is there anyway reasonable way to fix the leak ? These aren't big holes, just a small slice from a rock or something..

or just toss the tires and forget about it?


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Sidewall cuts are usually the death of any tire


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

metafizx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm running tubeless with Stan's. Not stoked to get a small cut in the sidewall and not have it seal up.
> 
> ...


Go to this http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/tire-fix-help-811274.html#post9656739 you will find some good ideas here.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I've successfully patched the last 4 sidewall cuts that weren't sealed by my homemade tubeless brew. Clean the area real well, then treat it like a tube repair, sealing from the inside: rough it up with sandpaper, heavy on the glue (I actually use Elmer's rubber cement), let it dry to tacky (important), apply the patch and rub it down firmly, let it cure for a couple of days. I've got one tire (currently running it) that has three sidewall cuts patched. Figure the effort has saved me about $200 over the past two years by extending the life of tires. YMMV.


----------



## metafizx (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks I'll try that...

I hate tossing otherwise good tires because of a little cut, and tires are expensive..

another idea is to just run a tube in that tire and run it down...nothing's perfect I guess.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Depends how big the cut is. If you are talking tears, the tire is done tubeless. You could always sew it up with fishing line and run it tubed. But thats not worth it to me.

If my tires have small tears that stans wont reliably seal, I will cut out a small tube square and superglue it over the hole. Works for a while but will fall off eventually. They will typically last longer than sealant though (3 months) so just pull it off and re glue another one when changing your sealant.

Also, they make vulcanized tire patches but Im not sure how well they work with sealant.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

You will need:

1) A $50 bill
2) Transportation to your local bike shop

Step into the local bike shop and find a replacement tire. Very carefully, exchange the $50 for the new tire (you may receive change or have to add more currency). Take the new tire home and install. Ride.

That's pretty much how you repair a torn sidewall.

Actually, you can repair these like patching a tube, as long as you do as instructed above and the cut isn't too big. I've repaired them as shown on the Park Tool website. Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Tubeless Tire Mounting and Repair


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I use car tire repair kits from Auto Zone/Checker. Follow the directions and it works fine with sealant.


----------



## metafizx (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the tips! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a small tear in my side wall. I bought a patch kit from my LBS and it has worked great for the entire season


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Blatant said:


> I use car tire repair kits from Auto Zone/Checker. Follow the directions and it works fine with sealant.


+1^^ 
I almost always put a hole somewhere long before the tire's done.

Just make sure you clean it good,I use BrakeCleen.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

i know its pinkbike but you might find these tips to save your tire helpful. i have been using the slime radial tire patches with success.

Tech Tuesday - Three Ways to Save A Leaky Tubeless Tire - Pinkbike


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Even if you're able to get a patch on it, you'll need to keep an eye on it over time. It becomes a weak point on the tire which can lead to more failures. Patches also don't flex the same as the tire which is a really bad thing. I've had two sidewall tears "successfully" patched which worked but I never liked how they expanded over time.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I've successfully patched tire side walls with tube patches in the past but I've since switched to UST tires. If I have another side wall hole I'll just use an automotive tire repair patch. Also, the inside of the tire is thin, I don't recommend you sanding the area down.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

sanding the inside of the tire LIGHTLY will help the contact cement bond or vulcanize or do whatever it does. take a look at some of the videos and pics and dont go wild with the sandpaper.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

honkonbobo said:


> sanding the inside of the tire LIGHTLY will help the contact cement bond or vulcanize or do whatever it does. take a look at some of the videos and pics and dont go wild with the sandpaper.


On a tube I sand, on a tire I don't.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I forgot, for trail repairs of small side wall holes, clean the area (outside of tire) & apply super glue. It actually holds for a long time, as in months. I'd still patch it once you made it home from the ride.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

saved for future ref


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, careful with the sanding. I tried that with my Trek TLR tire. One stroke of the sandpaper and cord was showing. I put a big auto tube patch over the sanded area, but it would leak down overnight.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

metafizx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm running tubeless with Stan's. Not stoked to get a small cut in the sidewall and not have it seal up.
> 
> ...


IF you ride in places where the penalty for failure is high, I'd toss it and forget it. Last thing I'd want to be thinking about when bombing down the steeps, or laid over at the crest of a HUGE berm is... GEEZ, I sure hope that patch holds...

Just thinking about what a trip to the ER cost's for stitches or setting bones..... not worth the price of new rubber...

EVER!

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

As others have said, results will vary a lot depending on size of cut and many other factors. With that being said, I have been nursing along a small block 8 (with paper-thin sidewalls) by using an automotive-type tubeless patch. If sanding, go very light. You may be better off just cleaning and maybe wiping with rubbing alcohol to clean (and let dry). Use the cement provided (or rubber cement) and let it get tacky. I like to apply the patch and clamp it (using 2 small pieces of wood to spread pressure to the entire patch) and let it set overnight.

You could also nurse it along with a little bit more peace of mind by going back to a tube for the time being to "help" the patch a little bit. Another ghetto move is to inset a folded $1 bill between the sidewall and tube. I had done this once a couple years back in a pinch and forgot all about the dollar until I had to swap the tube due to a pinch flat. I was like, "why is there a buck in here-oh yeah, wow it really did work"


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Duct tape inside the tire (cleaned first), preferably Gorilla brand. Can't say it is a long term solution but guaranteed to let you ride it back out. I got a nasty scuff tear on a tire during a camping trip with the family and used some really cheap and weak duct tape and it kept my bike rideable for the duration of the vacation. Depending on the severity of the tear, I can see this lasting quite a while because many folks go ghetto tubeless with the Gorilla tape on the rim.

Fred


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

May I suggest buying a new tire. Even if you go through the "trouble" of patching it using any of the suggested solutions and it works. The duration of the the life of the tire you are going to be stressed in the back of your mind. Is it going to give way.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

PeT said:


> I've successfully patched the last 4 sidewall cuts that weren't sealed by my homemade tubeless brew. Clean the area real well, then treat it like a tube repair, sealing from the inside: rough it up with sandpaper, heavy on the glue (I actually use Elmer's rubber cement), let it dry to tacky (important), apply the patch and rub it down firmly, let it cure for a couple of days. I've got one tire (currently running it) that has three sidewall cuts patched. Figure the effort has saved me about $200 over the past two years by extending the life of tires. YMMV.


in addition to this i sew up the cut with dental floss first. helps with the structual integrity and prevent blowouts.


----------



## alonso (Sep 12, 2011)

*FLEX Seal*

Use the flex seal (spray can ) , selling in walmart, walgreens etc... easy and amazing spray, around $8 , home depot have some similar... great... i fixed 4 tires(shwalbe), the best product...!!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Why risk it? Buy another tyre. Some things are not worth cheaping out on.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

IMO this is the type of thing that will fail you at the worst time. Just like sidewall damage on a car tire it is pretty much toast. A lot rides (pun intended) on your tires and a failure at the wrong time can be nasty. I have pushed it in the past, patched tires on the trail and went with tubes to wear the damaged tire down and still use it. 

Besides getting thrown when your tire looses all it's air in a second you may have a long walk back to the trail head with a tire that is toast.


----------

